# colonoscopy today



## tgr17 (Jun 26, 2007)

so after a lot of convincing i decided to just go through with it. the prep is over. not so bad. the bad part is that it ruined the 4th of July for me. Can't sleep because I am too nervous about the procedure not to mention starving. The colonoscopy isn't even scheduled until the afternoon so I might pass out from lack of food prior to the procedure. Tried to have broth but just made me wan't to vomit and you can only take so much jello before not wanting that anymore either. Hopefully the procedure goes great and I come out feeling fine. I am planning on having a big dinner tommorow.


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Good luck on your colonoscopy! Glad you decided to go through with it. A.


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

Alesis said:


> Good luck on your colonoscopy! Glad you decided to go through with it. A.


I guess I am not the only one scheduled for a scope today, mine is at 12 noon eastern, I haven't slept much either, because I am nervous and because I had to wake up at 4:30 to have my last bottle. I was only scheduled for my scope in September and they had a cancelation and I was only notified 1 day a head of time. I know what you are going through I am terribly nervous, I thought about turning tail and running quite a few times, but I'd rather know what is wrong then feeling like I don't have a clue what is going on with my life. Take Care and Good Luck with it.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck to both of you. After I got back home, I wanted to eat, but was too nausea. I layed down for about an hour and some more (not all) of the sedation wore off and I was able to eat something. The next day my appetite was back. The prep really is the worst part. You're almost done.


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

mommywith2 said:


> Good luck to both of you. After I got back home, I wanted to eat, but was too nausea. I layed down for about an hour and some more (not all) of the sedation wore off and I was able to eat something. The next day my appetite was back. The prep really is the worst part. You're almost done.


I agree the prep was the worse part and do not want to go through that again for a while. The procedure it self wasn't too bad.


----------

